# US Army Landing craft Monterey beached to avoid sinking, Alaska [ODIN]



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

US Army landing craft Monterey issued distress signal, reporting water ingress after striking an object 

More...


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

She looks more rocked than beached!


----------

